# Wer hat die meisten treffer?



## TheEwanie (23. Januar 2010)

Also.Das spiel geht so:Ich gehe auf google und suche EINE sache und gebe die treffer hier ein.Dann kommt ein anderer und googelt EINE andere sache.Und wer die meisten treffer hat,hat gewonnen.Beispiel:

Teilnehmer A:Kühlschrank *4.570.000 Treffer

Teilnehmer B:**153.000.000 Treffer Virus

Teilnnehmer B gewinnt. Neue runde startet.Teilnehmer B fängt an.(Die vorherigen ergebnisse spielen in einer neuen runde keine rolle mehr).


Also los gehts! (ich prüfe ob die treffer stimmen.Wirklich nur EINMAL pro runde googlen)
**807.000.000 Treffer.Auto*


----------



## skyline930 (23. Januar 2010)

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *2.120.000.000* für *facebook*. (*0,08* Sekunden) 

Krank lol o.o

Screen:


----------



## ipercoop (23. Januar 2010)

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *17.480.000.000* für *www*. (*0,08* Sekunden) 



Neue Runde
--------------------


Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *571.000.000* für *myspace*. (*0,05* Sekunden)


----------



## EspCap (23. Januar 2010)

[font=arial, sans-serif] Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1.410.000.000* für *life*. (*0,30* Sekunden) [/font]


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. Januar 2010)

Neue Runde:

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *32.700.000* für *Zelda*. (*0,13* Sekunden)


----------



## Arosk (23. Januar 2010)

Results *1* - *10* of about *250,000,000* for *animal* [definition]. (*0.18* seconds)


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2010)

sorry für doppelpost... anstelle von Editieren hat das neue forum nen neuen beitrag erstellt xD


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2010)

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *18.500.000.000* für *com*. (*0,11* Sekunden) 

Du hättest Regeln festlegen sollen.

www oder wie com sind zu "mächtig"

Worte sollten als einziges gewertet werden!

PS: schwerer wärs die geringsten Treffer zu erwischen ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Januar 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> PS: schwerer wärs die geringsten Treffer zu erwischen ^^



Ich leg schonmal vor: Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *302* für *schwingschleifertest*. (*0,26* Sekunden) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich leg schonmal vor: Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *302* für *schwingschleifertest*. (*0,26* Sekunden)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ergebnisse *1* - *3* von ungefähr *1* für *genickpeitsche*. (*0,30* Sekunden) 

WIN!


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ergebnisse *1* - *3* von ungefähr *1* für *genickpeitsche*. (*0,30* Sekunden)
> 
> WIN!



Wörter, die im Wörterbuch stehen und/oder Sinn ergeben. -.-


----------



## Arosk (24. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wörter, die im Wörterbuch stehen und/oder Sinn ergeben. -.-



Was ist an Genickpeitsche unsinnig?


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was ist an Genickpeitsche unsinnig?



Siehe Google-Ergebnisse:


*Die Peitsche im Genick (1963)*

*Die Peitsche im Genick | zelluloid.de*

Kein zusammenhängendes Wort und "Genickpeitsche" ist einfach Blödsinn. o_O


----------



## Arosk (24. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Siehe Google-Ergebnisse:
> 
> 
> *Die Peitsche im Genick (1963)*
> ...



Immer nur meckern *g*


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Januar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Immer nur meckern *g*



So ist das eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (24. Januar 2010)

hm, da hats auch wioder nen problem... von 1 gibts keine steigerung richtung negativ mehr ...

ach was solls... meine Idee war murks >-<


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Januar 2010)

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *392.000.000* für *3D*. (*0,13* Sekunden)


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_ Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *986.000* für *Matthew Bellamy*. (*0,31* Sekunden) _


----------



## TheEwanie (24. Januar 2010)

*153.000.000 Treffer Virus
gewonnen nächster begriff:
Buffed **2.880.000*


----------



## Rexo (24. Januar 2010)

_Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *25.300.000* für *Johnny Cash*. (*0,09* Sekunden) 

Gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächster Begriff:

Metal* 342.000.000*_
_
So richtig wne ich richtig verstanden habe_


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (24. Januar 2010)

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *428.000.000* für *Pop*. (*0,32* Sekunden) 

Pop gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächste Runde:

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *655.000.000* für *China*. (*0,15* Sekunden) 


(vllt wärs interessanter wenn die kämpfende begriffe einen bezug zueinander hätten wie zb. Metal gegen Pop oder Bush gegen Obama)


----------



## Resch (25. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ...
> Nächste Runde:
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *655.000.000* für *China*. (*0,15* Sekunden)



Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1.630.000.000* für *music*. (*0,35* Sekunden)

Neu Runde:

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *2.900.000.000* für *free*. (*0,14* Sekunden)


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Januar 2010)

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *14.680.000.000* für *a*. (*0,25* Sekunden) 

falls Buchstaben zählen ^^ 

&#8364; 





> Wörter, die im Wörterbuch stehen und/oder Sinn ergeben. -.-



ansonsten findet man das Wort a im englischen Wörterbuch
http://www.dict.cc/?s=a

a = ein für Leute die nicht der englischen Sprache mächtig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (26. Januar 2010)

Musst dann aber ein neues posten, wenn du das vorherige geschlagen hast.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Januar 2010)

dann was einfaches

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1.820.000.000* für *world*. (*0,10* Sekunden


----------



## Resch (26. Januar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> dann was einfaches
> 
> Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1.820.000.000* für *world*. (*0,10* Sekunden



Dann nehme ich of (wegen world of warcraft xD)^^

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *9.530.000.000* für *of*. (*1,00* Sekunden) 

Gleich mal was neues (Man darf wirklich nur einmal versuchen, also gleich das erste posten was man probiert hat)

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1.430.000.000* für *life*. (*0,19* Sekunden)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Januar 2010)

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *374.000.000* für *death*. (*0,13* Sekunden) 

neue runde:

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *713.000.000* für *note*. (*0,15* Sekunden)


----------



## Rexo (26. Januar 2010)

_Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *888.000.000* für *Youtube*. (*0,08* Sekunden) 

Neue Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1.300.000.000* für *Twitter*. (*0,07* Sekunden) _


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2010)

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *17.250.000.000* für *www*. (*0,09* Sekunden) pwnd?^^


----------



## TheEwanie (30. Januar 2010)

*25.280.000.000 für Http

Neue runde:
Google **2.030.000.000*


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Damn it 64.200.000 Treffer für Amerika, leider Verloren


----------



## TheEwanie (14. Februar 2010)

*Neue Runde:996.000.000* für *Avatar

*


----------



## Mafiamike (25. März 2010)

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *63.400.000* für *buy gold*. (*0,26* Sekunden) 	>.<

Neue Runde : 

Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *21.800.000* für *titanic*. (*0,09* Sekunden)


----------



## Neyru (25. März 2010)

[font=arial, sans-serif]Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1'990'000'000* für *google*. (*0.31* Sekunden) [/font]


----------



## TheEwanie (30. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Ergebnisse *1* - *10* von ungefähr *1'990'000'000* für *google*. (*0.31* Sekunden) [/font]



du musst ne neue runde machen


----------



## TheEwanie (1. August 2010)

push it


----------



## Reflox (4. August 2010)

Dann mach ich wiedermal ne runde:

596'000'000 Treffer für: Girl (wie einfach es doch sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## worldofhordcraft (4. August 2010)

Ungefähr 5.020.000.000 Ergebnisse für can (0,18 Sekunden) 

Neue Runde : 

Ungefähr 1.340.000.000 Ergebnisse für big (0,23 Sekunden)


----------



## spaten (4. August 2010)

k leute.. _porn_ bringts nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ungefähr 196.000.000 Ergebnisse (0,11 Sekunden)


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Ungefähr 198.000.000 Ergebnisse für deutschland (0,26 Sekunden) 

(Wenn ich das Spiel richtig verstanden hab muss jích jetzt ne neue Runde machen ,oder ?)

Ungefähr 2.040.000.000 Ergebnisse für Tv (0,26 Sekunden)


----------



## Dominau (5. August 2010)

Ungefähr 811.000.000 Ergebnisse (0,19 Sekunden) 


Mein Begriff war "CD"


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

Ungefähr 1.620.000.000 Ergebnisse für Youtube (0,19 Sekunden) 

Neue Runde

Ungefähr 1.260.000.000 Ergebnisse Für Yahoo(0,13 Sekunden)


----------



## dragon1 (5. August 2010)

[font="arial, sans-serif"]
*I *Ungefähr 9.260.000.000 Ergebnisse (0,22 Sekunden) [/font][font="arial, sans-serif"]I - Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Englisch ftw[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]Neue Runde [/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]*time:*[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
Ungefähr 3.360.000.000 Ergebnisse (0,26 Sekunden)  [/font]


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

People
Ungefähr 4.380.000.000 Ergebnisse (0,19 Sekunden)

Neue Runde 

Game

Ungefähr 1.660.000.000 Ergebnisse (0,23 Sekunden)


----------



## Ennia (6. August 2010)

http

Ungefähr 25.280.000.000 Ergebnisse (0,20 Sekunden)

nu round:

i

Ungefähr 7.310.000.000 Ergebnisse (0,15 Sekunden)


----------



## Thoor (6. August 2010)

18.130.000.000 für "A" ;D


----------



## dragon1 (6. August 2010)

war beides scho... das ist doch doof


----------



## Dweencore (6. August 2010)

com

Ungefähr 18.470.000.000 Ergebnisse (0,20 Sekunden) 
Knapp Thoor xD

Neue Runde:

e-MAIL
Ungefähr 6.530.000.000 Ergebnisse (0,21 Sekunden)


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2010)

you 
ungefähr 8.800.000.000 ergebnisse (0.12sek)

boah pwnd 
soo

gmx

ungefähr 9.500.000.000 ergebnisse (0.08sek)


----------



## Resch (10. August 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> gmx
> 
> ungefähr 9.500.000.000 ergebnisse (0.08sek)



www
About 17,170,000,000 results (0.21 seconds) 

video
About 4,770,000,000 results (0.22 seconds)


----------

